# لأول مرة علي المنتديات المسيحية:: قصيدة متستعمنيش لــ بشري عجمان



## حبة خردل (14 مارس 2010)

*






لأول مرة علي المنتديات المسيحية

قصيدة متستعمنيش لـــ د.بشري عجمان..من اروع قصائده MP3

كلمات القصيدة

أرجوك وأنت بتكلمني بص في عيني..
ومتسرحش. لو عارف إنك هـاتجيني..
بطل تغمز ، بطل تهمس ، بطل تلمس..
راح أشوفك لو حاتغميني!!
خليك واضح وارفع صوتك متخبيش 
ومتستعمنيش.
ومتفكرش إن أنا مش عارفك..
لو تتسحب برده أنا شايفك..
ليه تستخدم عجزي بحيلة ؟
أنت جرحت عواطفي بعطفك!!
أوعى تكون فاكر نظرك مبيأذيش
متستعمنيش.
وأنت يا شايف تعرف تشرح..
معنى الضلمة ياعم مفتح..
لو تسمحلي أنا راح أقولك :
عارف لما تتوه أو تسرح!!
مهما تبحلق مخك فاصل مبيجريش
فمتستعمنيش.
أنا على طول بقى سرحان..
فاصل ، تايه ، مش قلقان..
وده مش يأس ،لأ دي طبيعتي.
عايش بيها وعندي إيمان!!
فمتسرحش ده أنت مفتح عيب متجيش
متستعمنيش.
وأنا لا كئيب ولا وحداني..
ولا عايش بلعن في زماني..
بس أنا حر لو أفضل ساكت.
ومش من حقك تستعماني!!
لو في مكاني لو في مكاني مش حتعيش
فمتستعمنيش.
ومتفكرش إن أنا مش راضي..
أو عايش على ذكرى الماضي..
أو مش عايز أحس إني أعمى.
لأ دي حقيقة واضحة قصادي!!
بس أسمحلي أنا من حقي برده أعيش
يبقى متستعمنيش.
ده أنا إنسان.. لو ناقص عين..
عندي ودان.. عندي إيدين..
عندي لسان يحكيلك عني.
وأقدر أقولك تطلع مين!!
أنت بعينك لو غمضت .. متشوفنيش
فمتستعمنيش
أنا أقدر أشوفك ولو مش جنبي
ومش من عندي لا ده من ربي
اللي إدالك نور في عينيك
حطلي نوري كله في قلبي!! 
لو غمضنا أنا بقى نوري مبيطفيش
يبقى متستعمنيش
تعرف لو فتحت ثواني 
حتى إن كنت راح أتعمي تاني
راح أغمضهم بقى بمزاجي
أصل الضلمة ماليه كياني
راح توحشني بس النور مبيوحشني
متستعمنيش
أنا عايش بسمع في كلام 
وادخل فيه ذي الأحلام 
وأعرف مين بيقول من قلبه
وأعرف مين بيقول أوهام
أصل الضلمة مفيهاش هزّة ولا تشويش
متستعمنيش.
وأنا ياحبيبي بحب النور 
وياما حاولت أطيح وأثور
أنا زيّك بلعن في الضلمة 
بس الضلمة عندي بحور
مبتخلصش مهما بجدف مبتمشيش
بس برده متستعمنيش
وحاقولك على حاجة مهمة 
أوعى تفكر تلعن ضلمة
أنا لو منك أولع شمع
شمعة ممكن تنهي العتمة 
متكسلش عافر كافح متخليش
ومتستعمنيش.
وأنا مع أني معنديش شمعة 
لسه في عيني باقيه الدمعة
يمكن ضي الدمعة ينور
يمكن شق الدمعة فيه لمعة
ومبسكتش مهما بعيط مبتضويش
حتى لو متستعمنيش.
بس حاعيط وحدي وأخفي 
يمكن تضوي .. يمكن تشفي
ولو مضوتش ولو مشفتش ؟
حافضل أعيط مش راح أكفي
متفكرش إن الأعمى مبيبكيش
متستعمنيش
نفسك تسألني وملهوف :
هو أنا نفسي أبقى بشوف؟
مش راح اجاوبك .. أرجوك اسكت
الفكرة بتملاني من الخوف
متكملش وعشان خاطري متسألنيش
ومتستعمنيش
عايز أفتح أو متعود
تفرق إيه مش حاتزود
لو كنت مغمض بمزاجي
كنت حاخلي مزاجي يحدد
لو بمزاجي لو بمزاجي كنت مجيش
متستعمنيش.
أفرح ولا أحزن مفرحش 
أقوم من نومي ولا فتحش
وأقضي يومي زي النايم 
وأما أجي أنام مبغمضش
مبتفرقش أغمش أفتح برده مفيش
فا وحياة عينيك.. متستعمنيش!!





MP3 من هنا , بنقاء عالي جداً
===============​*


----------



## anosh (14 مارس 2010)

*ميرسى كتيييييييييير 
و جاااااااااااااارى التحميل​*


----------



## حبة خردل (15 مارس 2010)

anosh قال:


> *ميرسى كتيييييييييير
> و جاااااااااااااارى التحميل​*




*شكراً ليكي يا أنوش ربنا معاكِ*​


----------



## bant el mase7 (17 مارس 2010)

​


----------



## حبة خردل (17 مارس 2010)

bant el mase7 قال:


> ​




مرسي ليكي يا قمراية

نورتي الموضوع​


----------



## vetaa (31 مارس 2010)

*انا كنت بدور عليها وفرحت جددددددا
لما لقيتها هنا
بجد شخص مالوش مثيل
تاملاته راااااائعه فوق الوصف

شكرا ليك جدا
وتقييم لان بجد يستاهل
*


----------



## حبة خردل (31 مارس 2010)

vetaa قال:


> *انا كنت بدور عليها وفرحت جددددددا
> لما لقيتها هنا
> بجد شخص مالوش مثيل
> تاملاته راااااائعه فوق الوصف
> ...



يا فيتااااا يا قمراية كفاية عليا ردك الجميل دة

كمااااان تقييم

لن استطيع شكرك الا بقصيدة اخري جديدة للرائع د/بشري عجمااان .. وان شاء الله تعجبك


----------



## nerooo_jesus (31 مارس 2010)

حبة الخردل 
تسلم ايدك على الكلامات الرائعـــــــة يا سكرايـة


----------



## حبة خردل (31 مارس 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> حبة الخردل
> تسلم ايدك على الكلامات الرائعـــــــة يا سكرايـة



مرسي ليكي يا نيرووو...اسمعيها هتعجبك


----------



## vetaa (31 مارس 2010)

*انتى تستاهلى اكتر من التقييم يا سكر انتى
وفى الانتظار
بجد مش قادرة اوصفلك قد اية تاملاته عجبانى

انا من اول ما نزلتها مش بسمع غيرها دلوقتى
شوفى بقى كده بقالى قد اية بسمعها هههه
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 مارس 2010)

*أشكــــــــــــــــرك
سلام ونعمه لكم
*​


----------



## حبة خردل (2 أبريل 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *أشكــــــــــــــــرك
> سلام ونعمه لكم
> *​



شكراً ليك ابوتربو

كل سنة وانت طيب​


----------



## بنت أبونا بيشوى (10 أبريل 2010)

ميرسى كتير ليك و مستنيين بقية القصايد , ربنا يباركك


----------



## حبة خردل (10 أبريل 2010)

بنت أبونا بيشوى قال:


> ميرسى كتير ليك و مستنيين بقية القصايد , ربنا يباركك



بإذن المسيح هاعمل موضوع تجميعي لكل القصايد

اوعدك بس اول ماخلص امتحااااناتي

ادعيلي بقي ياقمر اخلص علي خير​


----------



## سامح روماني2 (12 أبريل 2010)

مرسي علي القصيده الجميله


----------



## حبة خردل (24 أبريل 2010)

سامح روماني2 قال:


> مرسي علي القصيده الجميله




*في خدمتك دايماً اخويا الغالي
*​


----------



## zy_elhelm_ (25 أبريل 2010)

قصيدة : هستعماك للرد على قصيدة متستعمنيش واذكرونى فى صلواتكمhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7rMK0_XMTY


----------



## zy_elhelm_ (25 أبريل 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7rMK0_XMTY


----------



## kalimooo (26 أبريل 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أبريل 2010)

راااااااااااائع جدا 
شكرا على القصيده المميزه 
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## elamer1000 (28 أبريل 2010)

الف شكررررررررررررررررررر

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

